# wie sie es den Ästen gerade noch zumuten konnten



## lionel15

I am trying to translate the following sentence:

und sie kletterten so hoch hinauf, wie sie es den Ästen gerade noch zumuten konnten.  

I think it is something like:

and they climbed up so high that the branches could only just bear them. 

I can't understand the grammar properly, den Ästen is clearly dative. Sie appears to be accusative but I can't understand the es.


----------



## bearded

lionel15 said:


> and they climbed up so high that the branches could only just bear them.


I would say (literally, of course bad English): they climbed up as high as they just could expect the branches  to be capable of it
(es = 'of it' : in this case  = of bearing them).
Ich mute es dir zu = I expect  it of you.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Zumuten" means "to expect a high endurance".


bearded said:


> (es = 'of it' : in this case = of bearing them).


I would rather say: "es" = "das Hochklettern" bzw. "die Last, die durch das Hochklettern entsteht".

PS: "Ich mute dir X zu" -> X is basically a load, a burden.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

It's a tricky construction, from an English point of view.  A German clause with "wie" can include an object--here, "es." In English, we don't need to use an object. A textbook example:

ein Kuchen, wie* ihn *deine Mutter macht
a cake like your mother makes  (not: like your mother makes it   )

Hope that helps!


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> "Zumuten" means "to expect a high endurance".


This is not quite correct. Better definitions / explanations:

"Ich mute dir X zu" means "I load you with X, which is heavy".
"Ich _kann_ dir X zumuten" means "I can load you with X, which is heavy" or "I think you can endure (the heavy load of) X".


----------



## elroy

_They climbed up to the absolute limit of what they thought the branches could handle. _


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> as high as they just could expect the branches to be capable of it (of it = of bearing them)





διαφορετικός said:


> es =....."die Last, die durch das Hochklettern entsteht


Mein ''of it'' bezog sich auf ''capable of it'' (natürlich ist ''die Last, bzw. die Fähigkeit, die Last zu tragen''.. gemeint)
Ich denke, wir haben dasselbe gesagt - nur anders ausgedrückt.

Aus dem WR- Wörterbuch:


> jemandem etwas zumuten = expect sth of sb
> das kannst du ihr nicht zumuten = you can’t expect her to do that



Sind diese Übersetzungen denn falsch bzw. ungenau?


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Sind diese Übersetzungen denn falsch bzw. ungenau?


 I think they're too weak.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Aus dem WR- Wörterbuch:
> _jemandem etwas zumuten = expect sth of sb
> das kannst du ihr nicht zumuten = you can’t expect her to do that       _
> Sind diese Übersetzungen denn falsch bzw. ungenau?


Falsch nicht gerade, aber ich vermisse dabei den Aspekt "etwas Unangenehmes, nicht Angemessenes verlangen", den "zumuten" ausdrückt (der im vorliegenden Text allerdings nicht zum Tragen kommt: Ästen kann man nichts _Unverschämtes_ zumuten. )

"zumuten" wird haupsächlich als negierte Form verwendet:
Das kannst du ihm nicht zumuten. = Das kannst du nicht von ihm verlangen (das ist zu schwer/ unverschämt/ unzumutbar)!

cf.:




source


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think they're too weak.


Und das,


elroy said:


> _ They climbed up   to the absolute limit of what they thought the branches could handle._


ist das nicht auch zu schwach?

Man könnte sagen "_up   to the absolute limit of what they thought the branches could  *bear*" ?_
cf.:


lionel15 said:


> so high that the branches could only just bear them.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> ist das nicht auch zu schwach?


 I don't think so.

"bear" is less commonly used in this meaning, and could be confusing in this context ("trees bear fruit" ).


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "bear" is less commonly used in this meaning


Do  branches _handle_ things or persons? Is that common to be said?


----------



## elroy

I'd need a specific sentence/context to be able to judge whether it sounds okay or not.  In my sentence, the understood object of "handle" is "weight."  "The branches couldn't handle the weight" makes sense.


----------



## Hutschi

lionel15 said:


> and they climbed up so high that the branches could only just bear them.


This is the essence of the sentence in a pragmatical sense.
Missing is the subjective aspect  that they* expected* it that it just holds. (As the others already explained.)
This is implicitely in your sentence considering that they could not measure it.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "The branches couldn't handle the weight" makes sense.


OK.
But I don't understand why  "bear" shouldn't fit.


> bear
> to accept, tolerate, or endure something, especially something unpleasant:


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> "bear" is less commonly used in this meaning, and could be confusing in this context ("trees bear fruit" ).


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "bear" is less commonly used in this meaning, and could be confusing in this context ("trees bear fruit" ).


_"confusing in this context"_*?*
I'd like to hear the opinion of other NS about that statement.


----------



## elroy

I said "_*could be*_ confusing" because of the other meaning of "bear."

I'm not sure what you're arguing against here.   I never said it was incorrect or impossible, just that I don't prefer it in this particular sentence.


----------



## Hutschi

I understood it in the sense of "ring bearer". It was the person who bears the ring. Is this not true?
It includes some unpleasant connotation, but basically it means to hold and carry. In the given context "Tragen" is also valid for not moving from place to place. "Tragen" can be static and dynamic.

In German we have "tragen" and "ertragen" for the different meanings. But in


lionel15 said:


> and they climbed up so high that the branches could only just bear them.


the context makes it very clear that it is "tragen" rather than "ertragen".

PS: Lionel is English speaker and so I think his "to bear"  is also idiomatic, but is there a difference between UK and USA?


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Mein ''of it'' bezog sich auf ''capable of it'' (natürlich ist ''die Last, bzw. die Fähigkeit, die Last zu tragen''.. gemeint)
> Ich denke, wir haben dasselbe gesagt - nur anders ausgedrückt.


Die Gesamtaussage des ganzen Satzes haben wir wohl beide gleich verstanden. Aber ...


bearded said:


> Sind diese Übersetzungen denn falsch bzw. ungenau?


Ich finde sie schon ein wenig falsch, obschon auch der Duden es mit "verlangen" erklärt (was ich auch nicht ganz richtig finde). Man kann zwar den Sinn des Satzes, in dem "zumuten" vorkommt, damit wohl in den typischen Fällen umschreiben, aber aus meiner Sicht bedeutet "zumuten" nicht "erwarten", sondern "belasten" (wie ich es in #5 zu erklären versucht habe).

Ein verdeutlichendes Beispiel:
"Ich mute meinen Lesern eine gewagte Behauptung zu." Das bedeutet aus meiner Sicht: "Ich belaste (oder belästige) meine Leser mit einer gewagten Behauptung." Und es bedeutet _nicht_: "Ich erwarte von meinen Lesern, dass sie meine gewagte Behauptung aushalten / verstehen / ... ."


----------



## elroy

Vgl. auch Zumutung


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich mute meinen Lesern eine gewagte Behauptung zu


Könnte es nicht auch bedeuten ''ich erwarte von meinen Lesern, dass sie etwas Gewagtes behaupten''?  oder sogar ( ähnlich wie 'zutrauen') ''ich halte meine Leser für fähig, Gewagtes zu behaupten''?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ähnlich wie 'zutrauen'


Nein, zumuten  *≠* zutrauen.


bearded said:


> Könnte es nicht auch bedeuten ''ich erwarte von meinen Lesern, dass sie etwas Gewagtes behaupten''?


Da irrst Du Dich leider.


> zumuten
> ⟨jmdm., sich [Dativ] etw. zumuten⟩ *von jmdm., sich* unbescheiden *etw.* Unbilliges *verlangen, von jmdm., sich etw. fordern*, was ungebührlich, rücksichtslos ist



edit:


διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich mute meinen Lesern eine gewagte Behauptung zu." Das bedeutet aus meiner Sicht: "Ich belaste (oder belästige) meine Leser mit einer gewagten Behauptung." Und es bedeutet _nicht_: "Ich erwarte von meinen Lesern, dass sie meine gewagte Behauptung aushalten / verstehen / ... ."


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe, danke.
Dann könnte aber der Satz '' Ich mute meinen Lesern eine gewagte Behauptung zu'' auch bedeuten ''ich verlange von meinen Lesern, dass sie etwas Gewagtes behaupten'' - oder irre ich mich noch einmal?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Dann könnte aber der Satz "Ich mute meinen Lesern eine gewagte Behauptung zu'' auch bedeuten ''ich verlange von meinen Lesern, dass sie etwas Gewagtes behaupten''



Das bedeutet ''ich verlange von meinen Lesern, dass sie etwas Gewagtes behaupten' *glauben*'

Edit: 
oder, wenn nicht gerade "glauben", so doch hinnehmen/ akzeptieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Dieses Verb 'zumuten' - und das Wort 'Zumutung' - sind für Fremdsprachige nicht so leicht zu verstehen/zu verwenden.



Vielleicht hilft der Umweg über
jdm. etw. zumuten ~ jdm. etw. aufzwingen ("imposer" en français)


----------



## bearded

Ich bedanke mich für Eure hilfreichen Erklärungen, liebe Muttersprachler. Ich denke, sie dürften auch für den Fragesteller von Nutzen gewesen sein. /

I apologize for switching to German from my #7 onwards. I hope that lionel15 could understand everything.


----------



## JClaudeK

lionel15 said:


> I can't understand the grammar properly, den Ästen is clearly dative. Sie appears to be accusative but I can't understand the es.


_Sie_ appears to be accusative 
No, it's nominative, _sie_ ist the subject of the sentence
"sie können es (~ ihr Gewicht) den Ästen zumuten"

_den Ästen_ is clearly dative 
The phrase is "jemand*em* etwas zumuten"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

›zumuten‹ passt eher bei Personen. Man sollte es anders formulieren.

Wenn Google recht hat stammt der Satz aus _Der kleine Hobbit_, Kapitel 6 Raus aus der Bratpfanne, rein ins Feuer. Ich finde auch diese Übersetzung zweifelhaft. Sagt man auf Deutsch nicht „Vom Regen in die Traufe“?

Hat jemand das Buch auf Englisch und kann den Originalsatz posten? Der Absatz beginnt mit: »Hinauf in die Bäume, rasch befahl Gandalf,


----------



## Hutschi

Chapter 6: Out of the Frying Pan Into the Fire
source: Chapter 6: Out of the Frying Pan Into the Fire - Sean Smith: English

Ist es in Englisch eine Redensart oder eine Metapher?

Für mich passt "vom Regen in die Traufe" nicht gut.

Zitat:
"Up the trees quick!" cried Gandalf; and they ran to the trees at the edge of the glade, hunting for those that had branches fairly low, or were slender enough to swarm up. They found them as quick as ever they could, you can guess; and up they went as high as ever they could trust the branches.


PS: Beachte bitte stilistische Besonderheiten, wie altertümelnden, erhabenen, märchenhaften Stil.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> as high as ever they could trust the branches.


Hier wird offensichtlich auch ''zumuten'' mit ''zutrauen'' verwechselt .


----------



## Minnesota Guy

source: Chapter 6: Out of the Frying Pan Into the Fire - Sean Smith: English

Ist es in Englisch eine Redensart oder eine Metapher? 



Ja, eine bekannte Redensart: von einer schlimmen Situation in eine noch schlimmere zu kommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Für mich passt "vom Regen in die Traufe" nicht gut.





Minnesota Guy said:


> von einer schlimmen Situation in eine noch schlimmere zu kommen.


Dann passt 


> "vom Regen in die Traufe (kommen/ geraten)"
> von einem schlimmen Zustand in einen noch schlimmeren geraten


doch perfekt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Dann passt
> 
> doch perfekt.


Ja, es ist _quasi dasselbe_ mit _anderen_ Worten 


> "What shall we do, what shall we do!" he cried. "Escaping goblins to be caught by wolves!" he said, and it became a proverb, though we now say 'out of the frying-pan into the fire' in the same sort of uncomfortable situations.






Hutschi said:


> and up they went as high as ever they could trust the branches.


und sie kletterten so hoch hinauf, wie es die Äste gerade noch aushalten würden.


Stellt sich halt die Frage, ob die Äste mit "to trust" auch so personalisiert werden wie mit ›zumuten‹. Ich bezweifle es.


Hutschi said:


> Beachte bitte stilistische Besonderheiten, wie altertümelnden, erhabenen, märchenhaften Stil.


Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wie altertümelnd, erhaben und märchenhaft der Ausdruck "to be able to trust the branches" ist.

Man sollte generell nicht zu sehr „am Text kleben“, den Text „atomisieren“.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Kompromisse lassen sich nicht vermeiden, daher ja auch der Spruch _traduttore_, _traditore_. Wenn man alles wörtlich bzw. eins-zu-eins rüberbringen will, landet man am Ende bei einer krausen Kunstsprache. Und der Ausgangstext ist eben normalerweise nicht in einer krausen Kunstprache verfasst. Es ist vor allem wichtig, allgemein den Tonfall zu treffen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke auch, das es wichtig ist, den allgemeinen Tonfall zu treffen.

Vom Sinn her passt "vom Regen in die Traufe".  Auch vom Stil, das wäre nun geklärt.

Zu prüfen wäre, ob es zum Kapitel passt. (Konnotationen)


----------

